# Audio File Volume



## dw1256 (Aug 13, 2003)

As an example, I have two mp3 files on my computer. When I play them, using the same volume on Winamp, one file is very loud, and the other is very quiet. Both files are 128kbps.

What is it that makes one file so much louder than the other, and what can be done to make them about the same?

Thanks.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Most volume limiters use compression to change the volume and you may find some difference in the sound quality...worth a try though. Read about and download the WinAmp plugin "SqrSoft Limiter" here.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

The reson being that the volume levels are different in the files. To see what I mean download Audacity here: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

If you load each clip into that app you'll see that it has what looks like a graph with peaks and valleys. The lower volume one will have lower peaks. If you go to "select all" then go to effects and select normalize this will normalize the peaks. If you do it to both clips and save they should have the approximate same volume level.

Most ripping apps will do this when your ripping if you tell it to. A lot of payers will compesate for it too. I'm not familiar with Winamp but look in the options to see if there is anything to eqaulize the volume... this will set a default no matter what the levels in the file.

It's usaully not noticeable but the same is true for CD's they too can have different levels... just for example from experience I can tell the Mettallica S&M album is very lound compared to most CD's.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You could get MP3gain Here's the description:

MP3Gain analyzes and adjusts mp3 files so that they have the same volume. The program does not just do peak normalization, as many normalizers do, but instead attempts statistical analysis to determine how loud the file actually sounds to the human ear. The changes MP3Gain makes are completely lossless, there is no quality lost in the change because the program adjusts the mp3 file directly, without decoding and re-encoding.


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd have to second that vote for mp3Gain. It's really nice to have same volume level when you put music on an mp3 player. You don't have to keep reaching for the volume control. One real nice feature with mp3Gain is that it is completely reversible without harm to the file.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

MP3Gain gets another vote. I've been using it for years, and I don't know of a better solution to normalizing MP3 file gains.


----------



## ASUS-1 (May 15, 2006)

I have been using AC for the longest time, before you rip a cd to get MP3 songs etc, you have many options, one is the normalization of the files you can set it to normalize the volume if it's below 92% on one cd and when you use another one and say it's 99% you can set the normalization to 98% the prog has many other options as well writes id tags pick the tracks rename them to the songs name and hit rip it writes in wav file, and MP3.
When you set it to normalize at 99% all cd's will be the same volume even if you write one weeks later and it's only 85% it will raise it to your settings of 99%.
I keep it at 98% this cuts down on cliping and distortion.
I also agree with the others I just find Audio Catalyst easy to use and has plenty of options for your tastes.
HTH.
TAZ


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The reason I like MP3gain is the lossless way they modify the gain, as well as the more sophisticated analysis of the real track volume. I find it does a much better job then simple "peak sampling" gain adjustments.


----------



## Kenshin Himura (Jan 4, 2008)

Can I use Mp3Gain to normalize by example 18 songs then make a compilation CD-R?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Kenshin Himura said:


> Can I use Mp3Gain to normalize by example 18 songs then make a compilation CD-R?


You could use to normalize a few hundred (actually much more) if you so choose.

@ AUSUS-1


> I keep it at 98% this cuts down on cliping and distortion.


I bet if you ran your mp3's through MP3Gain you'd find lots of clipping.


----------



## Kenshin Himura (Jan 4, 2008)

I used Mp3Gain to normalize a cd of 143 songs of different 80' bands and til' now I'm not dissapointed. My original question was is if I can do the same but make a Cd with this program to listen it in a normal cd player not a MP3 player. If not what can I do? My other question is, What program is better to rip Mp3 and normal audio files to cD? I use i tunes, I've heard about CD burner XP. Help me please. Thanks!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When you use Mp3gain to normalize an Mp3 file and then burn that file to an audio CD, the audio CD will also be normalized. CDBurnerXP and DeepBurner are both good freeware CD burners.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> What program is better* to rip *Mp3 and normal audio files to cD?


By *to rip*, do you mean burn these as an Audio CD?


----------



## Kenshin Himura (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I used Rip instead of burn. What is the difference between rip and burn? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

Ripping, is taking from CD & uploading to your computer. Burning, is when you take it from your computer & put it on a CD. The laser burns the file on to the CD.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Ripping, is taking from CD & *uploading* to your computer.


Or is it 'downloading' to your computer?

Uploading and Downloading seem best suited to the process of transferring data to and from your computer to a remote sever. I upload my pictures to ImageShack and make them available to those who may want to download them to their computer.

Ripping is the process of transferring data (usually digital) from one media form, such as DVD or CD to your *hard drive*.

Hope that's not too much jargon.


----------



## Kenshin Himura (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot! I downloaded Cdburner XP and when I tried to install it a message pop up and says that I needed a Netframe from Microsoft. What is That???


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

That means that the program requires Microsoft .NET Framework in order for the program to run. You can get it here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0B-F857-4A14-83F5-25634C3BF043&displaylang=en

Click on the Download button right above where it says quick details. Install it and try reinstalling Cdburner XP.


----------



## Kenshin Himura (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks I'll keep it in mind.


----------

